# Erich's Lawn Journal



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

The start of the lawn.

Bought my first house and decided I wanted to all put and make a nice lawn. I bought over winter so I assumed the yard was dormant. Turns out the last owner put something down and killed off almost everything. The weeds seem to be thriving! The dogs have taken care of removing all of the dead grass in the back so at least that's a plus. @Topcat is coming over on Saturday to check out the yard and give me some pointers. I'm going with his recommendation on tiftuf for the whole yard. I can't compete with his masterpiece of a yard but if I can get mine looking half as good I'll be happy.

Soil samples were collected today and are currently drying out before I send them off to Clemson.

Hoping to get the French drain in next week. I'm leaning towards doing the drain in the back as well as one on the left side of the house as that seems to be very wet after a good rain as well. The soil didn't seem awful when pulling samples but there is a ton of clay around 8in down, especially when closer to the house.

This picture is from January when we moved in. 


This was from today. The lawn between me and my neighbor seems to be recovering from whatever was put down but I'm not sure what type of grass it is. I'll have to see what @Topcat says about it and if I should just kill it all and start fresh with all tiftuf. 


Can't wait to get everything squared away and show off some pics!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

You have a blank canvas. Soil for our area is very heavy in clay, but the warm climate grasses do well in the soil. Looking forward to meeting up this weekend.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Soil results are in. 


Thanks @Topcat for stopping by, you made me feel a lot better about getting everything squared away. Planning on knocking out the French drain next week and then going to order the sod for early may so it can get established before the heat kicks up.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

No worries. Your phosphorus and calcium are off the chart. The phosphorus makes sense considering much of this area was mined for phosphate way back in the day.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Measured out the yard today to get some solid numbers to be able to calculate spray rates to kill off the weeds I call a yard and get a solid order together for sod in the coming few weeks.



French drains going in later this week, I'll update with pics as I go. Decided to spend a little extra money and put one in the back yard where most of the water is along with one in the side yard where it gets soggy after multiple rains. I figured I'd rather not dig the yard up after I put so much work getting it looking nice.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Trenches are dug. Rock going in tomorrow and then covering with a bit of dirt until the topsoil and sod get delivered.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking good. What size stone are you using and did you buy in bulk?


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Topcat said:


> Looking good. What size stone are you using and did you buy in bulk?


I went with 3/4-1in washed granite. I used 4oz non woven geotextile filter fabric, 4in perf corrugated pipe and the stone. Came out pretty well, the yard has drained nicely with the last few days of rain.

I didn't get as deep as I wanted because of the clay but deep enough to not warrant the rental fee for a mini excavator.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Killed off the lawn last week and got it all tilled and raked for sod on Tuesday. 6 yards topsoil being delivered on Monday and and 15 pallets of tiftuf goijg down Tuesday.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks good and I am eagerly awaiting pics of instant gratification when the sod or put down.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

And it's in!!!
6 yards of top soil, 15 pallets of sod and 25ish hours of work with help from a buddy. Damn does it look good. Bring on the rain and let this yard take off.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice! This lawn will make you the envy of the neighborhood! 
I have to do a drive by to have an up close look. This makes me want to re-do my backyard!


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

First non rain water going down. She's greening up nice.

Also put down some Lesco 30-0-10 at the recommended rate. Excited to see what the next 2-3 weeks hold


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

@Erichnagle who did your soil test?


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

kalcormier said:


> @Erichnagle who did your soil test?


I got my soil tested by Clemson university


----------



## kalcormier (May 9, 2021)

Thanks! I really like the recommendation portion.


----------



## mrmattyq (Apr 14, 2021)

really looks great! ...Makes me want to kill off my backyard and start over with some tiftuf haha.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Day 9:


New growth popping up on about 1/4 of the lawn. Still watering daily. Going to let it ride until the 2 week mark and then I'll start checking the corners for pull.

As everything settles more I'll definitely need to knock out some leveling. I'm thinking about building a large drag rig out of 2x4's.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looking good. We have 90 degree temps for the next few days and rain this weekend… that will really help get the lawn established.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

First cut in the books. Got about 1/4 catcher worth of clippings. Not nearly as satisfying as the pictures posted by guys with reel mowers. And makes me sad there's no stripes but making progress.





Also found this little buddy hanging out in my screened in porch. Put him over by the pond so he can get back to living life.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Turtle AND grass updates please, @Erichnagle !


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> Turtle AND grass updates please, @Erichnagle !


Turtle made his way back to the pond and grass is looking good. Should be ready for a second cut Sunday.

I did notice some weird orange/yellow lines in a grid patterns across the whole back yard. They're spread 4-5 feet apart in a pretty nice grid but can't figure out what would have caused it.



Watered yesterday and trying to get the lawn used to less watering. Going to drop down to every other day for a week or so and then to every third day for the summer pending weather conditions.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I think as part of my overhaul I would make a gate in the back fence to that pool, and what looks like a tiki hut bar. :thumbup:

Good luck on the yard. Smart call on the french drain.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Weird lines, but I wouldn't worry. TifTuf will fill in any that does pretty aggressively. It's looking great so far!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Weird lines, but I wouldn't worry. TifTuf will fill in any that does pretty aggressively. It's looking great so far!


Agreed! I'd start tapering off with very frequent watering and focus on deep watering where you give it at least an inch per week. Looks like it is rooted.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

JRS 9572 said:


> I think as part of my overhaul I would make a gate in the back fence to that pool, and what looks like a tiki hut bar. :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck on the yard. Smart call on the french drain.


Haha the neighbor said anytime they're out there I'm welcome to join. But I'll have to see what I can do about convincing him to put a gate in to make the walk over easier!


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Second mow in the books. Yard did well with the second dose of fertilizer and really grew during the last week as planned. Kept the HOC the same as the first cut, 3rd notch on the mower (roughly 1.5in). Picked up about 1.5 catchers full of clippings. Still upsetting not to see stripes but that's what I get with my mower. I'm going to do 1 more cut at 3rd notch and then try to drop it off to 2nd notch and see how it does and attempt to keep it shorter so that it grows fuller.

Would love any input on if I should continue to bag clippings of let them stay in the yard.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The opinions on mulch vs bag can be intense. Facts are that mulching, when done right, will improve soil health and lead to a better lawn. I have St Aug in my back and Bermuda in the front. The back is kept between 2-4" and the front between 3/8 -5/8". Mulching works great in my backyard because the clippings are finely mulched and pushed to the soil surface where the grass holds it in place to decompose and feed the lawn. I fertilize the back no more than 2 times per year. Last year I do not think I put any fertilizer in the back at all. I always catch the clippings in the front only because the short cut turf will not hold the clippings in the surface during a heavy rain and I get little rippled waves of brown clippings across the lawn that have to be cleaned up to keep the surface level and is unsightly. If I kept the front at an inch or taller I'd mulch there as well.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Took a few drone pics yesterday and man does it make me feel good.

A split of the before and after thanks to @SCGrassMan 


What the yard looked like when we moved in back in January. I was hopeful it was just dormant


What the yard looked like in March. I was still semi optimistic that it would green up despite half of it being dirt


3 weeks post 15 pallets of TifTuf Bermuda


Side by side with my neighbor. He has centipede and does a ton of work to it. I like the deeper green of the Bermuda 


A close up of the backyards


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

That looks amazing. Welcome to the TifTuf club. Be ready for a green lawn into the first week of Nov (mine was green all the way thru Thanksgiving)and a green lawn as early as the first week of April.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Green with envy  looks great dude.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

@Topcat @SCGrassMan thanks for all the help and info. Couldn't have gotten to where the yard is without you guys.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Erichnagle said:


> @Topcat @SCGrassMan thanks for all the help and info. Couldn't have gotten to where the yard is without you guys.


Don't know what I did, but you're welcome! Wish I had been there to help fling sod.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Last week we got rain just about everyday with a total rainfall of just under 1.5 inches. The lawn apparently loved it and I guess the slow release Nitrogen is finally kicking in because damn did this stuff grow. HOC is around 1.5in and over the week it grew to almost 6in! Got the yard cleaned up before more rain later today and looks like another week of rain every day. I bagged everything and man did it suck. I have 2 yard bags full of clippings. Pending weather And how they dry out I may sprinkle some on the yard to give some nutrients back.

Man does this grass love to grow.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Yeah, TifTuf plus Nitrogern plus rain plus warm weather means mowing several times every week to keep it in check. I learned to be conservative with nitrogen the hard way and was mowing daily last year when I was pushing growth to get a fast fill in after leveling.

Edit- BTW, I would not put the clippings back to try to mulch them in. The mower will probably do a mediocre job of mulching old clippings and will cause disease pressures for you.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Topcat said:


> Yeah, TifTuf plus Nitrogern plus rain plus warm weather means mowing several times every week to keep it in check. I learned to be conservative with nitrogen the hard way and was mowing daily last year when I was pushing growth to get a fast fill in after leveling.
> 
> Edit- BTW, I would not put the clippings back to try to mulch them in. The mower will probably do a mediocre job of mulching old clippings and will cause disease pressures for you.


Good call, I'll just trash them then. And will for sure being going way lighter on the nitrogen. Do you think PGR would be a good move to promote root growth? I'd like to level a little bit soon to try and help with some of the spots I scalp when mowing. But I have to look at what sand is going to cost.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

The rain the last two weeks has been non stop. 1.5in last week and almost 3.5 in so far this week with another day of rain starting today. I was planning on mowing today but I guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow.

On the plus side the French drain is working great! Still a few low spots in the yard that seem to be collecting water but overall 85-90% of the backyard is dry for how much rain we've gotten and the side yard is doing well too.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Clippings are very cheap way to cut back on fertilizer and keep nutrients going.
Best way to get them in to the lawn is run the mower back over them on highest setting to evenly distribute or take the leaf blower and scatter them.

Someone mentioned disease above. I have not had any problems as long as the clumps are spread out evenly.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Let's see some fresh pics!


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

SCGrassMan said:


> Let's see some fresh pics!


Sorry just saw this. I'm at work and don't have any new pics but I'll snap some when I get home tomorrow.

Update on the lawn: I haven't watered it since I stopped watering everyday to help the sod take initially. Granted, like posts above state we've had some good rain but compared to my neighbors with centipede my lawn is just as green if not more green and they've been watering 2times a week minimum. The drought tolerance on this grass is insane. I just threw down 1lb N/1000sqft on the second and watered it in with a storm. Pending Elsa coming through with some rain the next few days I'll probably water the yard good in the next sag or so.

I do have a good bit of weeds popping up so I'm going to sit down and really read the certainty/Celsius labels and come up with a plan to spray the yard. @Topcat gave me a good cheap product to get what I believe is nutsedge out of the yard so I'll have to throw some of that down soon too.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Erichnagle said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Let's see some fresh pics!
> ...


I have Sedgemaster and Dismiss NXT. Sedgemaster barely hurt it even after two blanket apps. Dismiss roasted it. Doesn't seem to bother the TifTuf areas much but man, the Zeon is not happy lol


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

So before I buy anything I wanted to confirm that this is indeed sedge? I also have some clover that seems to be popping up from the neighbors yard so hopefully there's something I can put down to kick that before it gets too crazy. I know clover adds nitrogen to the soil which I'm sure the grass loves but I'd like to get rid of it if possible. See below pics for help diagnosing. 




Also does anyone have any good recommendations for a preemergent so I can start looking for next year. Thanks.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Second photo is definitely nutsedge (probably yellow nutsedge). The first photo has various broadleafs, some doveweed, and of course, more nutsedge. Other than the nutsedge, I don't see anything that a solid app of Celsius wouldn't take care of.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> Second photo is definitely nutsedge (probably yellow nutsedge). The first photo has various broadleafs, some doveweed, and of course, more nutsedge. Other than the nutsedge, I don't see anything that a solid app of Celsius wouldn't take care of.


Awesome I have some Celsius so I'll have to read through the label and see what my app rate should be.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Just shy of 3.5 in of rain last night thanks to Elsa. The lawn is very happy.


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

I see a Low spot behind the rain gauge :thumbup:


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Not sure what's going on with this area. Maybe not enough water?? It's in a weird spot on the back of the house, kind of shaded between the porch and the corner of the house and AC unit. It gets fairly decent sun all day so I don't think that's it. Any ideas???


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Put down some Ortho Nutsedge killer the other day to take care of the insane amount of sedge in the backyard. The crazy frequency and amount of rain we've been getting lately really killed me trying to keep it as just grass. But per usual @Topcat was spot on with his recommendation on products. After a few days the sedge is all brown and it even killed off some of the other stuff. For $20 I'm extremely happy with the outcome.





I'm still up in the air about trying to decide if I should wait to put some chemicals down like pre E or stronger stuff like certainty or Celsius to kill off the weeds I have or if I should wait to really let the grass get some solid roots. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Order some Prodiamine today to put down early September.

The trailing legs from tropical depression Fred is killing me this week. Just about every day we've gotten 1.5-2 in of rain. The thunder is amazing and the lightning show is insane but the yard just can't handle it even with the French drains. Everything is a soaking mess.



But pretty cool to see water pouring out of the drain. Even after all the research it still amazes me how something so simple works so well.

Hopefully we get some solid sun next week to dry everything out.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Just put down ~3.2g/1000sqft of Celsius to knock out whatever this weed is that's going crazy on the side of my house. Wanted to spray the whole yard but after calculations I wouldn't have enough to spray at the max rate so I chose to blanket spray the worst area which is just shy of 1000sqft and then spot sprayed the rest of the yard at the same rate.

Gunna let that work this week and then going down with some Prodiamine as soon as September hits to hopefully keep it at bay.

Also did a perimeter treatment of permethrin to hopefully keep the fire ants out of the yard. I've knocked out a few hills over the last week and a half and it seems like they're taking over the HOA land again so I may broadcast spread some fire any killer over the areas close to my house to keep them away.

Some fertilizer (1lb N/1000sqft) went down Wednesday so hopefully the grass eats that up and greens up good for this week of sunshine.

Trying to get everything in order as I start a new job mid September and will be working different hours and won't have as much free time for the lawn until next season.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Pretty cool to see the color change for where I sprayed the Celsius. Still don't notice any of the weeds being killed off though. Grass is enjoying the fertilizer so I'm gunna give it a fresh cut today and probably water as well. Looking to throw down the Prodiamine Sunday or Monday


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Fresh cut. Burn spot in the front yard, may be from the fertilizer as there was a minor spill or from the 60 geese that hangout out front every morning.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

Lawn dye or filter?


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Keepin It Reel said:


> Lawn dye or filter?


Little filter action to brighten it up but not much change to how green the yard looked.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Put down Prodiamine on 14th. Followed the label and put down almost 2 teaspoons/1000sqft with blue marker dye. Just waiting for this rain to really soak it all in now. 


Blue dye seems to keep reactivating with the dew and my husky now looks like a smurf 😂


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Got home from work this morning to find this large brown spot on the yard.



Turns out it's army worms just eating the place up.



Sprayed the yard with triazicide and now we wait to see if it kills them off. Fingers crossed.

Gunna throw down some Scott's Disease Ex tomorrow after I cut to hopefully prevent any fungus over the winter.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Well the army worms just keep eating. Yard is looking really rough which sucks because I have so little time to actually do anything about it. Threw down some more spray to hopefully kill off whatever was remaining. We got a ton of rain the last few days so the yard is a soaking mess. Going to try and cut tomorrow and throw down some of the disease ex and spray some micro nutrients.

Even after the pre emergent spray I'm still having weeds pop up here and there so I'm not sure what's going on with that.


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

Well good news is you have Bermuda. Best of luck in the army worm battle.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

GangstaRIB said:


> Well good news is you have Bermuda. Best of luck in the army worm battle.


Seem to have killed them off. The dead spot out front is very annoying though with the rest of the yard nice and green but hopefully it'll grow back soon


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Trimmed the two trees by the side walk up. The grass has done ok this year but you can clearly tell the difference where the shade from the tree is. Took a good bit off the sunny side to let more light hit the yard and cleaned out the middle of the tree to hopefully promote more growth up. The tree on the left was never taken care of by the past owners and it shows. Trying to trim it up and get it looking ok again.

Puke is probably 6ft tall by about 20-25ft wide. It's amazing how much growth trees have and you really can't tell I cut that much off if you look at the tree.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

The lawn looked good this week. Took some pics pre cut. Going roughly 2 weeks between cuts now which is super nice. HOC sitting around 2in.


----------



## GangstaRIB (Jul 5, 2020)

Erichnagle said:


> GangstaRIB said:
> 
> 
> > Well good news is you have Bermuda. Best of luck in the army worm battle.
> ...


The rest of the yard is going to match it pretty soon anyway (if not already) You'll get her back in the summer. Good looking out getting more sunlight to the area.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Nice! Glad you fought off the worms. I had two waves this fall also. Very annoying...


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

@GangstaRIB @jasonbraswell thanks guys!

Just put some fruit trees in along the back fence. So far we have a Myer Lemon and a Fig tree. Both very young but plan on adding an apple, probably a pear and some other fruit along the rest of the back fence and non sun side of the backyard to still allow the grass plenty of sun.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Warm weather came early. The neighbor sold his turtle who used to eat all the weeds in his yard and thus they ran wild over winter. It exposed a lot of missed spots from my pre e spray in September which really hurt. Threw down some 2,4d to kill off the weeds followed by .6oz/1000sqft of Prodiamine. I feel like this was a much more solid application and think I went too light on the September dose. Sitting just on the heavy side of half dose for the yard. Looking to get a scalp in early next week of the work schedule allows it.

Focus this year is on soil health so not so much fertilizer going down and more kelp type applications and humic. Hoping to see some solid results and hopefully my timing and app rates are better this year to keep things nice and green.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Messed around with the mower today. Craftsman is dumb and puts plastic on the front of the mower that sits well below the deck making it hard to mow low. Decided to cut them off after the tube up. Was able to mow on the lowest setting with no issues and even gave the neighbor 4 bags of clipping for his compost pile.

Had some pretty bad POA in the back as was expected from how bad the yard was when the Reno started. Hopefully I'll be able to clear it out and keep it away in a year or so. Put Negate down at .034/1000sqft. Should be good temps for it to work well and plenty of time to dry/absorb before the rain on Wednesday.

Scalped the yard as low as possible today with hopes of keeping the HOC around 1-1.5in. Ideally I'd like to level the yard this year but we'll see what finances look like. Pic below is after double cut on front and back.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Weather has been wild lately. Highs of 80 and then drops to 30s. Finally getting some constant heat to help the yard out. Heavy rain at the beginning of the week (2ish inches) helped it green up a bit. Double cut today at second lowest setting and I'm loving the height. Roughly 1.5in HOC yard is looking good and greening up well. 
30min per section deep water today to prep for vacation next week. Planning on throwing down some kelp and micro greens tomorrow. Probably gunna get a quick cut in again on Thursday/Friday so it won't be too bad when I get back.

I haven't been bagging anything and the double cut on a very regular basis seems to be cutting the clippings up very fine for added nutrients.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks great. The little cold snap slowed things down a little, but the consistent warm weather is coming. As early as this weekend.

One of my coworkers found a very good condition TruCut at a local pawn shop for 300.00. The next evolution for your lawn will be reel mowing. Keep your eyes open, the deals are there. But you have to be on the constant hunt.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

that is funny about the craftsman. I have a craftsman rotary push mower that part of the lip on the front of the metal frame would always rub my slope in the backyard when I was cutting it. Took a grinder to it and took almost an inch of steel off on each side. I can mow on the lowest setting now. :lol:


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Just finished up putting down permethrin @ 1oz/1k sqft along with 1oz/1k sqft micro greens and kelp.

Been battling mole crickets and nothing has seemed to work from lowes so we'll see how this works.

Hoping leaving it over night will allow it to work in and not cause any issues for the dogs. Some rain coming this weekend should wash it in deep too


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Bifenthrin takes care of them for me but I have heard they have developed a resistance to it in some areas. I apply Bifen XTS at .25oz/1000sf, water it in and they are dead the next day. Mole crickets are probably my most problematic pest. Permethrin didn't seem to phase them.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> Bifenthrin takes care of them for me but I have heard they have developed a resistance to it in some areas. I apply Bifen XTS at .25oz/1000sf, water it in and they are dead the next day. Mole crickets are probably my most problematic pest. Permethrin didn't seem to phase them.


So far I see a lot less hills from them but I also did a double treatment of triazicide 4-5 days prior. I'll probably end up buying bifen as well just so I can alternate spraying so they don't get used to one chemical. How often do you treat the yard?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@Erichnagle I apply Bifen XTS monthly and Imidacloprid quarterly during the warmer season.


----------



## Erichnagle (Jan 17, 2021)

Went on vacation 2 weeks ago and scalped the yard as low as I could prior to going so it wouldn't be too much of a mess when I got back. Hind sight being 20/20 I probably shouldn't have because it was 100+the week before and 100+ all while I was gone. I watered as much as possible (about 1.5in twice a week) before and after but I think it took a pretty good beating from the heat. Seems to be growing back in nicely though with the help of heavy rain almost every day the last 5 days.

I'll be throwing down some more kelp and micro greens and spoon feeding some N this weekend.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The beautiful thing about TifTuf is that it will rebound with water and nitrogen.

How low did your rotary go? It's hard to tell from the pics, but it looks like there might be a thatch build up in a few areas.


----------

